# Bass Fishing Rod/Reel/Line/Lure Suggestions



## aRcHi3bUnKeR (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok so I've got two rod & reel combos and I'm looking to buy another. I just took up Bass fishing last summer so please excuse the ignorance LoL. So the rods 'n reels are as follows..... 6'6" Shakespeare Cirrus Medium Action (8-10lb) w/ Shakespeare Cirrus 5:2:1 spinning reel, and a 6" Shakespeare Ugly Stik Heavy Action (8-20lb) w/ Shakespeare Alpha 035 Spinning Reel (not sure of the ratio). I'm pretty sure the 6 footer is a bit strong for Bass fishing, but it was $10 at a garage sale and looks new so I grabbed it. I'm still looking to pick up another rod/reel combo and am looking for suggestions based on what I have now. I'm definitely comfortable with a spinning setup as I've never used a baitcast reel in my life. Also, I'm looking for suggestions on what Rod/Reel/Line/Lure combinations work best or are most versatile for Bass fishing around here. I don't have a boat so that might play into the setups you guys suggest, or maybe not. Thanks in advance for all your help guys!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Most of my Bass casting rods are 6'6", and medium action, and all my reels are Curados. I have 2 combos spooled up with 10lb test Cabelas Florocarbon, (good line, good price!) And the other one has 30lb Power Pro braid, this one I use to fish the weeds. I have one spinning set-up (6'9") spooled with 8lb P-line (shakey head rod), and another has 15lb Power Pro, I use it for plastic worm fishing around weeds. Those are pretty much the only 5 rods rods I use all Summer for Bass fishing. Some guys have a flipping rod too, but I'm not much of a flipper. As for baits, it all depends on the water your fishing. Senkos can be a quite good and very versatile bait! 

If you think your garage sale rod is too heavy, throw some heavier line on the reel and use it in the thick stuff! Good luck, it'll be here before we know it!


----------



## aRcHi3bUnKeR (Feb 1, 2009)

ParmaBass said:


> Most of my Bass casting rods are 6'6", and medium action, and all my reels are Curados. I have 2 combos spooled up with 10lb test Cabelas Florocarbon, (good line, good price!) And the other one has 30lb Power Pro braid, this one I use to fish the weeds. I have one spinning set-up (6'9") spooled with 8lb P-line (shakey head rod), and another has 15lb Power Pro, I use it for plastic worm fishing around weeds. Those are pretty much the only 5 rods rods I use all Summer for Bass fishing. Some guys have a flipping rod too, but I'm not much of a flipper. As for baits, it all depends on the water your fishing. Senkos can be a quite good and very versatile bait!
> 
> If you think your garage sale rod is too heavy, throw some heavier line on the reel and use it in the thick stuff! Good luck, it'll be here before we know it!


So based on that it sounds like I really just need a good baitcasting combo to round things out. I think I can use my 6'6" medium action spinning set-up with 8-10lb fluorocarbon in a variety of situations. Would you suggest using braid on the 6' heavy action ugly stick spinning set-up as my heavy cover combo and then just keeping 10-14lb fluorocarbon on the baitcast combo?


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

if you've never used a baitcasting reel before I would recommend spooling 10-12 lb berkley xl mono line before moving to floro. The mono will be less stiff than floro and will be much easier to cast while you're still getting the hang of it. I would recommend getting some "bass casting" weights to practice with. Start with 1/2 oz, 3/8 oz, and 1/4 oz. Here's a website that helped me when I first started casting a baitcaster: 

http://www.fishingnoosa.com.au/baittech.htm 

also try this one:

http://www.fishing-tackle-repair.com/education/baitcaster-setup-101.html

As far as a setup goes...you will get a TON of different answers as to what's best. If you're looking for low profile then I HIGHLY recommend the Abu Garcia Revo series of reels. They have a lot of different models ranging from the Revo S (usually around 130 bucks) to the Revo Premier (270.00). I have an SX and an STX and love them both. I have a friend that has a premier and other than it being a SUPER light reel I don't really think its worth the money. I am partial to abu garcia though. I have a SilverMax as well that I learned on and am partial to because it was my first actual baitcaster. I even have some lower end Bass Pro baitcasters that I really enjoy fishing with. I know there are big shimano guys and big quantam guys on here, but its really all up to the person thats using the reel. Go to Gander or Bass Pro and feel some out. They really are an important part of bass fishing and can be used for tons of different things. Hope this helps


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

If you are more comfortable using spinning gear stick with it. I know some people who fish alot and don't have any baitcasters in their arsenal. As for the braid on your spinning set-up, you'll be fine with braid, mabey a 30/8 or a 20/6 something like that. As far putting florocarbon on your spinning reel, that might get frustrating. I know it does for me! It'll twist up alot, just make sure you don't over fill your spool! I don't use floro on my spinning reel just for that reason, instead I just use a leader of floro about 4-6' long. Good luck!!!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

What kind of baits do you like to throw? I learned on spinning reels and they catch fish, but they do have their limits.

FWIW, there are 5 basic setups that are important (to me): carolina rig, texas rig, crankbait, jig, split shotting. A 6'10" MH rod can perform well with the texas rig and jig. A 6'6" M (spinning or baitcasting) can do well with split shotting, light texas rigs and small spinnerbaits. A crankbait setup is most likely going to be a baitcaster rod. The C-rig will probably be a 7' MH or H rod.

I am looking to add a drop-shotting and shaky head combo. 6'9" ML spinning.

Plastics are always versatile and cost effective. Like someone else said, senkos are great!

Good luck Archie...cause this gets to be a bit addicting...


----------



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

> Good luck Archie...cause this gets to be a bit addicting...


Thats funny......a bit addicting? I now have 14 rods and reels and i don't think i have enough. 4 of them are for catfishing, and 2 are for panfish/ river. So, that leaves me only 8 for large and smallmouths. I use some of my catfish rods and bass rods for walleye....but im thinking i need some walleye combos now......man its a good thing i'm single. I don't think i could afford a wife and fishing....lol.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Curly said:


> Thats funny......a bit addicting? I now have 14 rods and reels and i don't think i have enough. 4 of them are for catfishing, and 2 are for panfish/ river. So, that leaves me only 8 for large and smallmouths. I use some of my catfish rods and bass rods for walleye....but im thinking i need some walleye combos now......man its a good thing i'm single. I don't think i could afford a wife and fishing....lol.


Well...I didn't want to scare him off too fast. 

During winter, my wife has some of her friends over and they saw my rod stand in my office. One of them proclaimed, "He sure likes to fish!". My wife thought it necessary to share that with me.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have 14 rods on hand right now and I plan on a few more (like I need more). If I was going to fish without a boat I would stay with 6'6" baitcasters AND Spinning rods too. However I would use different line for different applications, I.E. Mono for topwaters, Florocarbon for clearwater and worming situations, braid for heavy vegataion and cover. Just my two cents.


----------



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

You guys really have that many rods? I can only keep 4 at a time man!
It's not that I don't try to take care of them.... I just roll through some pretty thick woods trying to get to that special little spot. I noticed things are a lot smoother when I take the boat, but man you give me a combo it's like a time bomb tickin.... eventually I'm gonna break it.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh I'm fairly hard on my gear, which is one of the reasons why I have the number of rods on hand, one breaks or fouls, I just pick up the next one and keep on fishin. In tournaments its either fish or go home broke. I also like to keep rods rigged each with a different technique. How many times have you come up on an area and said "I need to be using this, or I wish I had such and such tied on already". Having a number of rods at the ready cuts down on re-tie time during tournaments.


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

Yeah I am addicted to rods too. I also made the mistake of trying out Loomis and now I can't get away from it. I have a 7' ML cranking rod, a 7'1" MH GLX cranking rod, a 6'6" GLX MH spinning rod with braid, a 6'6" ML spinning rod for drop shotting and shakey heads, a heavy duty GLX flipping stick, a big daddy Musky/Pike baitcasting combo and a REALLY long trolling rod for trolling Lake Erie with braid. It really is sick, once you start you keep finding more rods for different situations. I could use a shorter baitcaster for flipping and close quarter spinnerbaits and a nice ultralight for perching and pan fishing....it's a disease I swear  Loomis rods are riduculously expensive but the guy that sold me my first one was right when he said once you own one you will never go back. Not to mention the warranty is tought to beat, you break one, you send it back, they send you a brand new one.


----------



## aRcHi3bUnKeR (Feb 1, 2009)

I think I'll end up like CatfishWilly and try to limit it to 4 or 5 solid combos. That way I won't really have to worry about explaining to the girlfriend why I spent enough to go on vacation just on fishing gear. It's like trying to explaing the infield fly rule to a woman! I just picked up my first baitcast combo ever, but I'm having a helluva time getting used to it. I bought a 3/8oz casting plug to practice with...and don't seem to have any problems when I cast sidearm. When I try to cast overhead though its rats nest city. Any ideas or suggestions on this? Any adjustments I should be making to my technique or the reel settings that would help?


----------

